# How to cancel Ryanair flights online?



## Yoltan

Does anybody know? I seem to be able to change name/route etc but not cancel it completely. Thanks!


----------



## DrMoriarty

I don't think you can. 


> All Ryanair fares are non-refundable - except in the case of a flight cancellation or a significant flight time change.


You can apply for a refund of the government taxes, but...
*



Can I apply for a refund for my unused flight?

All Ryanair fares are fully changeable flight/dates/times/routes and names (up to 4 hours prior to original flight departure) however fares, fees or charges are non-refundable.Government taxes may be refunded. Ryanair apply an administration charge per person for tax refund requests. If the refund amount due to the customer is less than the applicable refund administration charge then no refund will be made. Tax refund requests must be made within one month from the outward flight travel date.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Yoltan

Yeah I read through all that. I'm just wondering how you actually cancel the flight online.


----------



## Marie

Could you expand on that?  You've booked a Ryanair flight.  It is non-refundable which means you book it, pay for it and whatever you decide subsequently is not refundable except in the case of Ryanair cancelling a flight).  You want to 'cancel it'?  That is not an option with budget airlines.


----------



## gipimann

I don't think you have to cancel it - you just don't check-in or turn up at the airport.   Once the date has passed, if you qualify for a refund (and most don't), you can contact the airline by phone or email.

That's what I did a couple of years ago when a trip I'd booked fell through (football match cancelled, so I didn't travel).  I didn't contact Ryanair in advance of the flight as I didn't see the point - and I didn't get any money back either!


----------



## stir crazy

If someone misses a flight without cancelling it, can taxes still be claimed back ?


----------



## maryanne40

In answer to the last post you can in theory claim the taxes back but in any case where I have tried to do this....mostly with Ryanair and mostly between Ireland and the UK....the 'administration'cost was more than the cost of the taxes.

To the OP, there is no advantage to be gained by cancelling the flight....I wouldn't bother. Just don't turn up.


----------



## Yoltan

gipimann said:


> I don't think you have to cancel it - you just don't check-in or turn up at the airport. Once the date has passed, if you qualify for a refund (and most don't), you can contact the airline by phone or email.
> 
> That's what I did a couple of years ago when a trip I'd booked fell through (football match cancelled, so I didn't travel). I didn't contact Ryanair in advance of the flight as I didn't see the point - and I didn't get any money back either!


 

That answers my question. Thank you!


----------



## Conshine

gipimann said:


> you can contact the airline by phone or email.


 
I am unable to find an email address.

I booked a return flight from Dublin leaving Thursday, returning Monday.
I now have to stay an extra day, so have booked a single - London > Dublin on Tuesday.

How can I get a refund (or part refund) for Mondays flight?

I looked at the T&C's and cant see anything about this.


----------



## mystykal

Hi fellows. I am from Latvia / Lettland and I've been having some difficulties with cancelling the Ryanair's booking. I've been stumbling on the same problems as you did, BUT, i found a way out of it. Atleast here, it takes some few days before money goes to ryanair, since its a foreign transfer. So, I mailed to bank services, to cancel the transfer, therefore, i cancelled my booking. Ryanair, afterwards, sent me a letter, telling that they cannot give me my ticket unless i pay  so much for the problem. BUT, i really dont know how this stuff works in UK / Ireland, i think, the money is transfered rapidly, in a matter of hours, not days.. well, i hope this intel proved usefull. P.S. sorry for my english, i know its not perfect ^^


----------



## HighFlier

Last poster is correct but if they have your money forget it.


----------



## Confused&Str

I wouldn't bother cancelling if you aren't going to get any money back - otherwise it means Ryanair know they can now sell that seat to another passenger!  Then they get paid twice for the same seat! i think they get enough of our money, without giving them the opportunity to sell the same seat twice!

Just don't show up, or reschedule the flight for another time, if its not too expensive


----------



## amesab

Hi 
I booked my return flight for 4 people from Shannon to Mallorca in 10 of july 2008. After few days i realized i still have no confirmation email.
I rang my Credit Card Center and they said me this transaction didn't went trough and this is a reason why i hasn't my fly confirmation in my mailbox. hey said there is no way how ryan air can charge me now for this fly.
So i Paid money to my account and tryied again after 8 days. I booked successfully tickets for my family for the same flight with the same people on board. Got my confirmation email just few seconds after booking.
Then in 30 of july i was charged again for booking made in 10 of july and then got second confirmation number.
I do not understend why ( if transaction was rejected ) they charged me for it 18 days later. Every time i was trying to ring them after 10 of july their line was busy. As well they tell you have to use your reservation number to do any changes ( which i newer recieved)
You can send them fax or contact by email, but there is no emal contact on the webpage.
Wha is best way to deal with it?
My fly dates are:
Shanon>>Palma 7.july.2008
Palma>>Shanon 14.july.2008


----------



## ClubMan

If you were charged for a product or service never delivered then just get your credit card provider to do a chargeback on it. Check the terms & conditions of your card for exclusions or limitations on certain (e.g. online) transactions.


----------



## amesab

Spoke to my CC Center today and they sa it is nothing what they can do.
I use AIB Irish Bank Visa Credit Card.

Basicly they did deliver me ticket booked initialy at 10 of july but 20 days later. I hasn't any confirmation during this time so in 18 of july booked ticket again for same flight, same date, same names.

This way i got two sets of the same tickets all together 1500 €.

I am sorry about my English.


----------



## ClubMan

I don't really understand your query. Your original post suggests that you ordered tickets but they were never delivered. Then you were charged again (for the same or different tickets?)? Perhaps if you clarify exactly what happened it would help others to offer advice.


----------



## amesab

It is about my first ticket ordered *10 of july*.
On end of the process i have seen confirmation number but on top of it i have seen "*Not Confirmed*" On The bottom i have seen paid *824€*.
The problem is i didn't recieved confirmation email with reservation number on it so there was no way to check it on the webpage.

After 8 days(*18 July*) I rang my CC Center and they confirmed the transaction didnt went trough as i was not enough money on my CC.
I decided then to put order again. Went trough all procedure exact same way with exact same details and ordered tickets again. This time everythink went fine. I got my confirmation email with Reservation Number. 

Then in *30 of july* quote for *FIRST TICKET not confirmed in 10 of july *was charged from my Credit Card (*864€ for some reason*)

Now I have two sets of the same tickets for the same Date, the same flight, fore the same 4 people.

I heard the system should reject this kind of operation automaticly.
In short words I Was charged for my booking made 10 of July after 20 days. I got my confirmation after 18 days from my first try. In Main Time I ordered new set of tickets in 18 of July.I got confirmation in the same time for this fly.
On my account statement I can see two charges.
1. 18 July - 640€ for second set of tickets.
2. 30 July - 864€ for first set of tickets.


----------



## revbj

I have a similar problem.  Booked return from Liverpool to Pisa, confirmed  it and paid yesterday.  Now find I need to change the route, to go via Rome on a different day but returning as originally booked. Its complicated but I am told by the reservations people that easiest thing is to not turn up for the first leg of the already booked journey(they dont charge you for not showing!?) and to book a single one way ticket for Rome for the start of the journey which will only cost app £25.00 extra to what I have already paid.

Can anyone tell me.  If I do this is it right, they dont charge for No Show?

Can I still use the return part of the booking to come back from Pisa with?.

Best wishes

Brian


----------



## bond-007

Yes.

I don't matter if you don't show for the first part. Ryanair treat each leg as a separate tickets that are totally unconnected.


----------



## Jan777

To Mystykal:
Ryan air have got your credit card details. Can´t they charge you for the flight even if you didnt board or after the date of flight? What about penalties?


----------



## stormcrow

Ive just made a bit of cock up on fllight bookings, ive been living in Croatia and im back in the uk for some work, i was going to fly back on Wed for Easter, then my wife (in croatia) said shes comming here. 
I went to cancel the flight but you cant and there is no way you can change more than one detail at once. You can change the flight times which costs another £50 and if i change the name its another £95 ! so the £195 flight now goes to £340!! If you ring the customer help line 10p a minute,not too bad... they direct you to the other help line at... you guessed it £1 per minute!!! 
Is all of this legal? surely not. Is there no way of getting my money back? Ive booked her flight for Wednesday which is 88 euros, not too bad but the flight on that same plane returning to croatia for me is£195? can you believe it?


----------



## rosswind

*Ryanair cancellations*

Hi all,
I had my flight from Dublin to Cork cancelled today. Went onto the ryanair sent link to fill in the refund forms. When asked to fill in my origin/destination details Cork didn't come up as an option. Any ideas what I should do next?


----------



## Gervan

The list isn't alphabetical. Cork is more than halfway down, between Porto and Osijek.


----------



## rosswind

Cheers! There was me thinking Ryanair was trying a fast one.


----------



## kcb

Once you submit your refund claim how long does it tend to take for it to be "approved"?

I need to book other flights to replace these flights.


----------



## kg8

*Cancellation of Ryanair flights*

You can't cancel a Ryanair flight. You can change the times, names and destination but this will cost you 50 euros. You can get the tax back if you don't fly but the tax has to be higher than the administration fee. Rynair does'nt say how much this is. I imagine it is not cheap, otherwise they would tell us!

To read for yourself google "can i cancel a ryanair flight" and read the rynair webpage. I'd put the link on here but I'm not allowed to.

Anyway. I just made a mistake and I think paying 50 euros extra just because I need to change or cancel a flight I booked 2 minutes ago -the flight in 2 months time- pretty expensive. Especially as it only takes a few clicks to change and none of ryanair's staff have to lift a finger!!


----------



## ClubMan

To be fair to _Ryanair _their _T&Cs _are pretty clear about the fact that flights are (with limited exceptions) non refundable:

http://www.ryanair.com/en/terms-and-conditions#article10

And most people at this stage would be well aware of the fact that they and most other low cost carriers will impose charges on stuff like changing names etc. so would take care to double check booking details before committing to a purchase.


----------

